# HELP!!! (Found a Baby Bird)



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 15, 2019)

I found a baby bird that was injured under the nest and ants were trying to eat it. What can I do to help it?
I put it in a box with old shorts, and a heating pad.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 16, 2019)

Update: he is now walking a and eating more still can't hold himself up for a few minutes without something to lean against.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2019)

Keep it warm and feed it


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 16, 2019)

I've been keeping him in my screened in porch and been feeding him soft dog food, found out he is a mocking bird.


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 16, 2019)

My grandma would feed rescued baby birds wet cat food that isn't chicken flavored


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 16, 2019)

He also can t stand up that well, what do you thinks causing it?


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> He also can t stand up that well, what do you thinks causing it?
> View attachment 274841


My sister found a bird like that, and it was lopsided for a few days. But as it ate and rested it readjusted itself. Just keep it warm and feed it!


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 16, 2019)

So I checked what the dog food had in it and it said chicken! I didn't mean to feed his cousins to him! Lol


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 16, 2019)

Also, thanks.


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 16, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> So I checked what the dog food had in it and it said chicken! I didn't mean to feed his cousins to him! Lol


Lol I guess if he likes it... who's to tell him? My little sisters bird just wouldn't eat it but would eat the fish one!


----------



## dmmj (Jun 16, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> So I checked what the dog food had in it and it said chicken! I didn't mean to feed his cousins to him! Lol


 there is a video on Youtube of a chicken eating strips of chicken.


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 16, 2019)

dmmj said:


> there is a video on Youtube of a chicken eating strips of chicken.


But chickens are carnivorous. In the food industry, they have "debeak" or clip chickens beaks so the d ont have to eat each other


----------



## katieandiggy (Jun 16, 2019)

I feed my chickens egg so technically they are eating themselves [emoji51]


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 17, 2019)

Lol


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 17, 2019)

2 days ago we thought he was going to die, now he is lively always hungry and figured out how to move from one side of the cage to the other with using his wing so he doesn't fall over!


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 17, 2019)

I saw another mocking bird above our porch looking for nugget.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 17, 2019)

He is now jumping but he still can hold his balance when he is standing up and about to fall he uses his wing to push him back up.


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> He is now jumping but he still can hold his balance when he is standing up and about to fall he uses his wing to push him back up.


Do you have a small perch for him to hold onto? Like a stick or branch?


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 18, 2019)

No, we have a carpet that we folded up, where We folded it up there was a little pace where he could jump up.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jun 19, 2019)

Wax worms or small, loaded crickets would be best.
My wife and I saved a bird a while ago. That thing had to eat like every 3 hours and crapped like a horse.
Never again.


----------



## wccmog10 (Jun 20, 2019)

Birds eat a lot of food, and grow extremely fast. You should basically feed him as much as he wants to eat every few hours. He should be able to go overnight without feedings though. He may be using his wing to support himself as he gains balance control and learns how to use his legs and wings, just like a baby person who learns to crawl, then hold onto someone’s hands while walking, before being able to walk unassisted. Were you able to find and actual injury?

Im glad you are trying to help this little guy out, but remember that birds are federally protected and you should be permitted in order to rehabilitate wildlife.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 20, 2019)

I've gave it some small crickets i use for my bearded dragon. But I also use some soften kibble, the poor thing falls every time it walks. Thanks.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 20, 2019)

He was injured he couldn't hardly move, one of his siblings were hoping around which was a fledgling, also a crow got most of the babies in the nest, I saw the crow try to get them. We called a wildlife rehabilitation but they never got back.


----------



## dmmj (Jun 20, 2019)

I can't image all birds are federally protected. Some are I am sure. Bald eagle comes to mind. Hummingbirds probably not


----------



## wccmog10 (Jun 21, 2019)

dmmj said:


> I can't image all birds are federally protected. Some are I am sure. Bald eagle comes to mind. Hummingbirds probably not



All birds except for a few non natives, like English house sparrows, European starlings, and pigeons, are protected by the migratory bird treaty act. Even the birds that people hunt are protected. That is what you need a federal duck stamp for duck season. I believe there are actually more birds listed on the MBTA than there are considered to be native to North America. There are 993 birds listed as native to North America according to the American birding association. I wasn’t able to find how many birds are listed under the MBTA currently- but here is a link to the list. It gets updated every so often, I’m not 100% sure that this is the most up to date list, but it was the first one that came up on a google search. 

https://www.fws.gov/migratorybirds/pdf/policies-and-regulations/MBTAListofBirdsFinalRule.pdf

Page 65853 lists the northern mocking bird. 
Page 65852 lists about 20 species of humming bird.

Now- This does not mean that I want you to leave the little bird to die, I just want you to be aware of the rules. The fact that you are trying to find a licensed rehabilitator makes a difference. Keep doing the best you can for the little guy while trying to find a permitted individual, and you shouldn’t have any problems.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi, I've been having trouble keeping the little guy clean any ideas?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 22, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> Hi, I've been having trouble keeping the little guy clean any ideas?


Baby wipes! I use them for my dirty hatchling leopard butts. I imagine keeping a container right next to your baby bird will come in handy too. . . for both ends of the baby.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 22, 2019)

He has dried poo, and food on one side of his body where he seems to be falling on, I've tried some paper towels soaked in warm water but he won't stay still, I will definitely try baby wipes, I never thought of that, thanks.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 22, 2019)

Update:he is now walking without falling and trying to fly he almost got out of his cage!


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Jun 27, 2019)

Yvonne G said:


> Baby wipes! I use them for my dirty hatchling leopard butts. I imagine keeping a container right next to your baby bird will come in handy too. . . for both ends of the baby.


Baby wipes... A must for every emergency kit.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jun 28, 2019)

Hi thanks for all the replys, he is currently flying, but his b bottom beak is bent down were he keeps falling on some concrete. He is doing alo t better though.


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jul 5, 2019)

Hi, we tried to get him to a rescue center but sadly he died a few days ago.


----------



## lilly_sand99 (Jul 5, 2019)

Yoda the tortoise said:


> Hi, we tried to get him to a rescue center but sadly he died a few days ago.


I'm sorry... you did everything you could [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Yoda the tortoise (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes we did, I was at camp while my parents and sister was caring for him, they put him in a warm bath because he was dirty and that's when he started going down hill.


----------



## Tortoise MasterMan (Feb 20, 2020)

Sorry for your loss. You did what you could.


----------

